# big thanks to effox



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

effox has been helping us keep the classified section free of spam, closing threads, bit of moderation, moving threads to appropriate sections.

he has been doing this over the past couple of months for us here at BCA and i think he has been doing a fantastic job!

Just thought i should give credit where credit is due,

Thanks alot effox


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks so much effox!! Great work, and much appreciated!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Is he gonna become a moderator???


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Effox, you are doing a great job

Steve


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

good job and keep up the good job chris!
thank you for taking and putting the time for the website, mods and all!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I love this community. Thank you guys for making it what it is.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job Effox & thanks so much for helping keep this a great site!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WoW! I didn't even know! =) Keep up the goodwork!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah~ Chris has been super great help!!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for doing what you do.

Great stuff


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys\gals! You've brought a smile to my face


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

He really is a great guy, and so nice too. Thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks effox..The Mods really appreciate it I'm sure ..( can get a bit out of line here sometimes  )..I bet you're kept busy .. ....Have you seen my Sturgeon for sale add yet .... 
Seriously though .

* Thanks *


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Great job Chris. Thanks a lot and keep up the good work!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Great Job Chris! Like to see you become a moderator


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The Mods & Admin do appreciate the time and hard work Chris has done to help keep the site cleaned up & running smooth.


----------

